# New to Betta Fish - Tankmate Question



## peapie32 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi All! 

I am new to the site, and relatively new to betta fish. We have one male living in a vase with a ponthos plant. We've had him for a month and he's very happy and active. He loves hiding in the roots of the plant. 

I would like to add a catfish or snail to help keep the algae down. I have read mixed reviews on the mystery snail. My research says that mystery snails and betta's are fine together and I have also read that betta's will try to eat the snails antenna. I have also read that mystery snails cannot be housed in 80 degree water and that the ph levels need to be higher than that of a typical betta fish bowl. And is it true that the snail will crawl out of the bowl if there's no lid on it? 

As for catfish, I've read that cory catfish are good with betta fish. I'm assuming that the cories are freshwater fish? And would I need to set up a tank or could we add him to the vase? Also, would I have a problem feeding the 2 fish? 

Just so you have an idea of what our bowl looks like, here's a pic: 










Thank you so much for your replies! I have been browsing the site for a while before signing up and you all seem very knowledgable about betta fish!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

That bowl is way to small for any tankmates.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree.. before getting any more fish you need to upgrade. A betta fish needs AT LEAST a 2 gallon tank with a heater (unless you keep your house at 80* year round). Bettas cannot live in tiny vases.

Here are some links on proper betta care:
http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=17970 <--- that is a great link that dispells a lot of the myths about bettas
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=20058 <-- this is the care sheet provided by this forum


Also.. If you want to have tankmates with your betta your going to need at least a 5 gallon tank.. preferably 10.


----------

